# 2006 VW 2.0T Sirus 6disc CD and Sat-Radio...MP3 hook up



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here another prob. I want to install a general audio jac for an MP3 player, either an AV connector or just a .25mm headphone jack. This is not a 'new' body style. I have a 2006 VW Jetta, 2.0T. Standard equipted with the Sirus 6disc cd changer and Satalite radio. There is no AUX port or button in this car. I've already removed the radio and know whats behind the back and the Sat-radio box is located in the trunk but not behind a panel. Ever forum I've searched is iPod install. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: 2006 VW 2.0T Sirus 6disc CD and Sat-Radio...MP3 hook up (cirus02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cirus02* »_Here another prob. I want to install a general audio jac for an MP3 player, either an AV connector or just a .25mm headphone jack. This is not a 'new' body style. I have a 2006 VW Jetta, 2.0T. Standard equipted with the Sirus 6disc cd changer and Satalite radio. There is no AUX port or button in this car. I've already removed the radio and know whats behind the back and the Sat-radio box is located in the trunk but not behind a panel. Ever forum I've searched is iPod install. Any help would be appreciated.

Hello,
Our iPod integration kit (i-VW-R) has an additional auxiliary input on it. However, if you are looking for strictly aux-in, then you should probably check this one out:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2006 VW 2.0T Sirus 6disc CD and Sat-Radio...MP3 hook up ([email protected])*

thanks for the Bump Adam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you do want just a plain input for your radio you will want to use the Blitzsafe VW Aux DMX V.5
to keep your sat radio functional you'll also want to use our exclusive SAT Radio Pass thru
Enfig VW Sat Pass1


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks. I've got a 30gb Zune MP3 so the iPod connection won't work. But I have been thinking about the blitzSafe was never told how it connects to the radio.
If I use the SAT Pass, I just press the SAT button twice on my radio to get the MP3 correct? Or can it also be used on the CD connetion?


_Modified by cirus02 at 7:45 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (cirus02)*

the BlitzSafe BlitzSafe VW/AUX DMX V.5  will connect to the external CD changer port, you'll press "CD" a second time to get to your mp3 player
the sat pass thru is used to keep your factory sat audio functional after installing the Aux


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the sat pass thru is used to keep your factory sat audio functional after installing the Aux


Little confused. BlitzSafe Adapter goes to the CD connector, understood. Not following the Sat Pass though. My radio has a harness on the back which holds three wire connectors. main feed I believe controls power and speakers, second feed is three wires for SAT I think and last connector has three wires for CD. I had the radio apart and have seen the back. I should have probable mentioned that I can also control my radio on the steering wheel (not sure if that makes a difference). I just want to be sure on everything before ordering and screwing up the radio. 
I got some pics if it helps:









_Modified by cirus02 at 7:39 AM 12-23-2007_


_Modified by cirus02 at 7:46 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

I ordered the VW/AUX DMX v.5 and the SAT pass last Thursday Dec 27. I let you know how the install goes.


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

I've just conpleted the install of the Blitzsafe AUX V.5 and the SAT Pass cable. I listened to my MP3 through the radio for less than a hour. Now my Display reads No External CD. After leaving the car off for a while I start it again and put a CD in, then Pushed the CD button twice and it started playing from my MP3 again. But 10 minutes later it stopped playing the sound a said No External CD again. Whats wrong?


_Modified by cirus02 at 12:30 PM 1-6-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (cirus02)*

you might want to recheck your ground connection behind the radio as a bad or intermittant connection can cause those issues
if the problem persists contact us for additional help
201 490 5015


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

On Tuesday January 8th I took the dash apart again. When I first installed the BlitzSafe device I sanded the paint off the radio case so that it was bare metal and that was where I connected the ground. That connection was still solid. What I did was o remove the SAT Pass cable and connect the BlitzSafe directly to the radio. It appears to be working but I have not travel long distance as of yet, only about 20 minutes tops.
Now if I never activated my SAT service, can that cause a problem with the BlitzSafe device?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (cirus02)*

no, the sat pass thru shouldn't affect the function of the blitzsafe 
you do need to make sure the connectors are fully seated between the blitzsafe and the sat pass thru as that could be causing you issue
if none of this helps you contact us and we can warrenty it for you


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I wanted to make a note of this. I did install the BlitzSafe and everything is working fine. However, you *cannot* use the sat pass throu cable if you never activated the SAT radio sevice. It must detect a signal coming from the sat radio, but if it has not been activated the radio will cut out at different times and say "No External CD"
I had to remove the sat radio connector and connect the blitzsafe directly into the radio and everything works great. 


_Modified by cirus02 at 7:51 AM 6-18-2008_


----------

